# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Ερωτήσεις καταγγελίας σε pet shop (εμπόριο άγριων πτηνών)

## Eliccaios

Καλησπέρα! Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Είναι δύσκολη διαδικασία η καταγγελία σε έναν πετσοπά για εμπόριο άγριων ιθαγενών πουλιών και πώλησή τους; Αυτό το είδα σήμερα και έγινα έξω φρενών. Δυστυχώς ο πατριός μου πήγε πήρε μια καρδερίνα άγρια. Μπορεί να είναι βδομάδες που την είχαν πιάσει και κάνει σαν τρελή. Εκτός αυτού ο πετσοπάς είπε στον πατριό μου να την βάλει στο ίδιο κλουβί με το καναρίνι που θέλει να το ζευγαρώσει. Άλλο και τούτο από εκεί και από πολλά άλλα που έχω ακούσει από τον συγκεκριμένο καταλαβαίνω εδώ και καιρό ότι δεν ξέρει τίποτα από ζώα, μόνο το φαγητό να βάζει. Εκτός από αυτό, παρατήρησα ότι έχει βάλει αρσενικό καναρίνι ο πατριός παρά το γεγονός ότι του είπα να μην πάρει καρδερίνα γιατί θα είναι σίγουρα άγρια και εκτός αυτύ δεν μπορώ να κάνω και τίποτα εγώ για να την ελευθερώσω γιατί θα ρίξω άγριο καβγά. Παιδιά πείτε μου τι μπορώ να κάνω και για την καταγγελία και για την ελευθερώσει της καρδερίνες. Μένω Εύβοια, όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ακόμη και μέσω p.m.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου! Αν και τα είπαμε και μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων, ας γράψω και εδώ ότι θα ρωτήσω ένα παιδί που με είχε βοηθήσει πολύ όταν είχε κάνει την καταγγελία εκ μέρους μου. Αποτέλεσμα πολλά πουλιά να απελευθερωθούν και να έχουν μία δεύτερη ευκαιρία!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eliccaios

παιδια θελω να ανεβασω βιντεο και δεν ξερω πως εναν τροπο καπιος..

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις βίντεο χρησιμοποιώντας τις εφαρμογές που είναι για φωτογραφίες, όπως imageshack, photobucket, flickr, imgur κανονικά. Απλά θα είναι βίντεο. Να αναφέρω και εδώ ότι ο Ελισσαίος θα μιλήσει με τον Στέλιο ώστε να τον κατατοπίσει.

----------


## Eliccaios

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...TV6MVNDRXRKeVE παιδια πητεμου αμα δουλευει το λινκ..

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία χαρά είναι. Πέρα του ακατάλληλου ότι πρόκειται για αιχμάλωτο άγριο, το κλουβί είναι ακατάλληλο για οποιοδήποτε αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## IscarioTis

εγω θα ελεγα να το βγαλεις απο κει το πουλακι και να το βαλεις σε μικροτερο και εκει που δεν σε βλεπει το αφηνεις ελευθερο και λες οτι σε τσιμπησε και δεν το περιμενες -τρομαξα πες του και ανοιξα το χερι μου  :: ,αμα το αφησεις στο ιδιο κλουβι με το καναρινι θα αρχισει να κοπανιεται και αυτο.ειναι κριμα αμα το εχετε καιρο και καπως εχει συνηθισει την ανθρωπινη παρουσια κατα την γνωμη μου παντα

----------


## Eliccaios

καλη η ιδεα σου ισκαριοτ αλλα δεν νομιζο να με αφησει να κανω την αλαγει διοτι ειναι λιγο *****  και δυστιχος εχω μηλισει παρα πολλες φορες μαζι του για πτηνα διοτη εχω διαβασει τα παντα απο το φορουμ και δεν με ακουει νομιζει οτι ο πετσοπας εχει δικιο και εγω εχω αδικο σε αφτην την περιπτοσει γινομαι σκληρος και τον αφηνο να τα δει μονος του τα πραγματα πως εχουνε και μετα 8α με παρακαλαει αλλα 8α ειναι αργα διοτι δεν τον ξανα βοηθαω σε θεμα με τα πτηνα του θα τον αφησω να βαδιζει στα σκοταδια διοτι ετσι του εξηζει ....

----------


## johnrider

σε 5-10 μερες το πολυ το πουλι θα φουσκωσει και θα πεθανει. Ανοιξε την πορτα να φυγει.

----------


## jk21

εκτος πολης , να εχει βλαστηση τυπου ζωχου ,τσουκνιδας κλπ που υπαρχουν σε πολλα μερη και καποια δεντρα σε ακτινα 1 χιλιομετρου να μπορει να κρυφτει τη νυχτα .Να του εχεις δωσει για 2-3 μερες almora plus ηλεκτρολυτες με δεξτροζη για ενεργεια (απο φαρμακειο ) ή πολυβιταμινες αν εχεις και τις μερες αυτες μεχρι να φυγει να του εχεις μια ταιστρα γεματη να τρωει οσο θελει με κανναβουρι , νιζερ , ηλιοσπορο , περιλλα  , σουσαμι ή οτι απο αυτα εχεις .Οχι αμυλουχους

----------


## Μπία

Βρίσκεσαι μπροστά σε ένα πρόβλημα όπου πιστεύω η συνείδηση και η αίσθηση του δικαίου θα παίξουν τον κύριο ρόλο.Με το παρακάλι δεν αλλάζει τίποτα,με το άγριο πάλι τίποτα.Ανοίγεις το κλουβί και μπαίνει ένα τέλος.Το μετά όμως σε προβληματίζει και είναι απολύτως λογικό.Μήπως η λύση κρύβεται στην διαμεσολάβηση της μητέρας σου?

----------


## Efthimis98

Η Ολυμπία έχει απόλυτο δίκαιο όσον αφορά την καρδερίνα που έχετε εσείς. Η μητέρα σου ίσως αποτελεί τον συνδετικό κρίκο. 

Όσον αφορά το pet shop το έγινε; Επικοινώνησες με τον κ.Στέλιο;

----------


## Eliccaios

Καλσπερα ναι μιλησα με τον στελιο  μηλησα και με τον πατριο μου και  το  κακο ειναι οτι με τον στελιο που μηλισαμε δεν μπορω να κανω πολλα διοτη αφτος φιλαγετε καλα και δεν της εχει στο μαγαζει της καρδερινες αλλα βρηκα ενα αλλο πετ που της εχει μεσα και 8α ξεκινησο σιγα σιγα της καταγγελιες και οσο για την καρδερινα βρηκα αρσενικα ημερη  και 8α την παρω απο εναν γνωστο γειτονα και την θυλικια θα την αφησω ελευθερη απο βδομαδα θα κανω αφτο που μου ειπε ο jk πρωτα και μετα για σιγουρια....

----------

